# [NOTEBOOK] Minimalne wymagania.

## Dudi

Mam takie pytanie czy minimalne parametry laptopa na jakim chcemy zainstalować gentoo dużo różnią się od komputera stacjonarnego?

Dudi

----------

## BeteNoire

A co to ma za znaczenie czy to notebook czy PC? I to i to jest komputer, nie?

Powiem Ci tak: ostatnio skompilowałem Gentoo dla Pentium 100 MHZ bez MMX, 48 MB ramu i grafikę 1 MB S3 Trio. I działa.

----------

## Dudi

Gnom działał jak należ oraz inne środowiska graficzne?

----------

## 13Homer

 *Dudi wrote:*   

> Gnom działał jak należ oraz inne środowiska graficzne?

 

Pytaj się o wymagania Gnoma a nie Gentoo, bo to dwie różne rzeczy. To, że zainstalujesz Gentoo nie znaczy jeszcze, że pójdzie Ci soft rodzaju AutoCAD.

----------

## Dudi

Dobra tego już jakoś się dowiem. Możecie jeszcze mi tylko powiedzieć jaką wersje (z tych które są na dostępne na stronie) mam ściągnąć aby mieć stage1 do zainstalowania?

----------

## Paczesiowa

jak nie wiesz jaka to nie instaluj stage1

----------

## Mr Adam

tia, lepiej wybierz stage3, chociaż i tak podejrzewam że sobie nie poradzisz....

----------

## Dudi

O taki jesteś wspaniały a ja biedny zaczynający nie mam co marzyć o tym żeby zainstalować gentoo. No tak co ja sobie wyobrażam.

----------

## BeteNoire

O tym już było setki razy. Stage1 jest deprecated und not supported, bo przysparza więcej problemów niż daje korzyści. Stawiasz stage3, robisz emerge -e system && emerge -e world i masz to samo co ze stage1.

----------

## Maf

Można by powiedzieć, że wymagania Gentoo to i386 i 4 MB RAM, czyli takie jak jajka..

----------

## Paczesiowa

oj chyba nie, na 386 sa chyba jakies problemy z nptl i chyba nie bedzie dzialac, ale moze mi sie powalilo cos.

----------

## Odinist

Mnie się nie udało uruchomić Gentoo na 32 MB RAM... choć tylko 2 razy sprawdzałem ;P Za każdym razem wywalało błąð o braku o pamięci po załadowaniu kernela i / się montował w trybie tylko do odczytu, bez możliwości zalogowania się do systemu   :Confused:  Po upgradzie do 64 MB ruszył o dziwo bez problemowo   :Confused: 

----------

## garwol

a mi sie przed chwila udalo odpalic gnome 2.19 na 32mb ramu   :Laughing:  odpalal sie chyba z 20 minut   :Twisted Evil: 

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranuxq5.png  :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

temat wałkowany dziesiątki razy czy brac s1 czy s3 czy s69. laptop to komputer, pc to tez komputer. na staaarym pc odpalisz gentoo, gnome czy inne DE czy WM tez, jak sie postarasz. na laptopie rowniez. uwazam, ze ciągnięcie tego tematu dalej jest bezsensowne.

pozdrawiam i zamykam.

----------

